# Night Sights for Combat Commander XSE ?



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone have suggestions for changing the stock sights on my Combat Commander to better quality (heavy duty) night sights like Trijicon?

Have any experience with these or others?

There seem to be so many on the market that I'm a little overwhelmed. 

I'll use this pistol for carry primarily.

Your input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I just had Springfield Armory install Trijicon night sights on my SA 1911-A1 milspec. They are excellent. I am highly enamored of night sights. I have had considerable, positive experience with them. I have them on my Kimber too. I recommend getting the Trijicons if you are going to use the pistol for self defense. They are strong and mine are quite visible, day or night. Of course they do not glow in the daylight. haha. I just posted some photos of them in the General Semi-auto forum under "New Night Sights". Take a look. 

Colt might be able to install them for you. Springfield found them that needed no machining. They just tapped in. Good luck!


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> I just had Springfield Armory install Trijicon night sights on my SA 1911-A1 milspec. They are excellent. I am highly enamored of night sights. I have had considerable, positive experience with them. I have them on my Kimber too. I recommend getting the Trijicons if you are going to use the pistol for self defense. They are strong and mine are quite visible, day or night. Of course they do not glow in the daylight. haha. I just posted some photos of them in the General Semi-auto forum under "New Night Sights". Take a look.
> 
> Colt might be able to install them for you. Springfield found them that needed no machining. They just tapped in. Good luck!


Thanks for the info. Sounds good.

I was kinda leaning toward Trijicon...

I'll check out your photo.


----------

